# شرح بالصور لعمل دومين www.yoursite.tk مجانى !



## ++menooo++ (21 أبريل 2006)

*شرح بالصور لعمل دومين www.yoursite.tk مجانى !*

</SPAN>*سأشرح طريقة عمل دومين على موقع ليصبح هكذا www.yoursite.tk 


اول شئ اذهب لهذا الرابط 


ادخل على الموقع واتبع الصور 


اتبع الصور وان شاء الله سيكون كل شئ مفهوم 
























































*


----------



## hima85222 (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا حبيبي مينو على الطريقة الجميلة دى وهى فعلا مجربة من قبل

ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبي


----------

